# Itka - 7,000 posts !!



## Pierre Simon

*Warmest congratulations on 7,000 posts!*


----------



## Outsider

Mes sincères félicitations, chère Itka !


----------



## tilt

7000 messages essentiels et précieux parsèment ta route sur ce site, pour la gloire du français parlé _avé l'assent_...
Bravo jeune fille, et rendez-vous pour les 8000 !


----------



## hugohaas

hahaah!!DIABLE!!!Mais tu es SI utile,itka!!! Ah sincèrement je suis ravi pour toi, chère amie!!!Que tu faites cela COMME DE JUSTE et j'espère te revoir ici avec grand plaisir!!!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Oh la la! 
Congrats!!!


----------



## geostan

Itka, permets que j'ajoute mes compliments à ceux des autres membres. Je ne serai pas surpris de lire ton 14000e post dans un avenir pas trop éloigné.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Paraît qu'elle est timide la p'tite itka
Spourça qu'elle n'édite qu'à
L'heure bleue ses posts génialissimes
Qui atteignent les cimes...
(quoi, ça rime à rien ? )

Bisettes.


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Itka tiqua, et quitta sa tactique pour quat' et quat' autres (mil posts) catis !_

_tic-tac __... tic-tac..._

​


----------



## Nicomon

Ben oui, je suis encore en retard. C'est que voyez-vous, j'ai une réputation à garder. 

D'abord bravo pour ces *7000 posts* 

Pour célébrer, j'ai pensé t'offrir à ton tour une escapade personnalisée dans nos belles régions. 

Je t'emmène...

À Percé, voir le rocher et l'*I*le Bonaventure
Humer l'air frais au large de *T*adoussac (je suis debout, en noir) ****
Admirer le coucher de soleil à *K*amouraska (j'en ai souvent parlé, je sais)
Dans la région du Saguenay à l'*A*nse St-Jean

** À ma gauche... assis, un couple de touristes allemands (je crois) et plus loin, des Français. 
Il y avait devant nous un petit rorqual (baleine d'environ 8 mètres), qui venait de plonger.

Tourlous et bisous


----------



## Chimel

Je n'ai lu qu'environ les cinq cents derniers, mais ils étaient tous excellents !
(et si jamais je dois passer 6 mois de convalescence à la maison, je m'attaquerai sûrement aux 6.500 autres...) 

Bravo pour cette belle constance dans la qualité et la pertinence, souvent agrémentées d'une pointe d'humour.


----------



## Topsie

*Congratulations Itka* - you've done a great job - looking forward to the next 7000 !


----------



## swift

Moi aussi, je voudrais fêter ces 7oOo contributions...

Itka, je voudrais te remercier pour venir au secours à chaque fois que j'ai des doutes, aussi bêtes soient-ils.  Merci pour ton aide et pour tes commentaires toujours éclairants (avec une petite pointe d'humour de temps en temps).

Un grand bravo à notre adorable amie.

À bientôt,


José


----------



## Reliure

Eh bien ce septantième centenaire force le respect. Félicitations Itka!


----------



## itka

Merci, merci, merci à vous tous, mes amis !
Vos posts chaleureux me touchent beaucoup... d'autant plus que, ayant oublié de venir voir par ici, j'ai la surprise en ce beau dimanche, de vous trouver tous réunis autour de moi !

Tous ? Non... Topsie, José, je vous remercie pour la photo souvenir et je vois que vous y êtes, mais... j'en vois aussi qui ne sont pas là ! José, comment as-tu fait pour me photographier devant mon ordi ?

Nico, ma chère Lapine, merci pour tes belles photos ! Tu sais que j'aimerais beaucoup voir ces magnifiques endroits en vrai et en ta compagnie (ça, c'est un beau zeugma ! Profitez-en !) Juste un détail : la prochaine fois, sur la prochaine photo, tu *nous* regardes !

Pierre Simon, tu doubles la mise : en privé *et* en public ! Je me sens très flattée ! 

Chimel, s'il te plaît, ne te casse pas la jambe juste pour pouvoir me lire ! Je t'enverrai mes œuvres complètes et tu t'en régaleras quand tu seras à la retraite... d'ici là, y aura du volume...

Palsambleu, mais qui vois-je parmi nous ? L'ami Hugohaas a fait le voyage, crénom ! Saperlipopette ! Si je m'attendais à te trouver ici ! Doux Jésus ! J'en suis tout émue !

Outsider, merci de suivre ma carrière sur le forum français, toi qui contribues tant aux forums hispanophones et lusophones ! (où je ne peux te suivre car malheureusement, je ne connais pas ces langues...)

Reliure...à la vitesse où tu vas, tu ne vas pas tarder à me rejoindre, d'autant que je m'essouffle alors que tu es en pleine possession de tes moyens ! Chez toi, rapidité et qualité vont de pair !

geostan, merci, merci mais _chi va piano va sano e va lontano_, c'est du moins ce qu'on dit en bon français, alors je ne suis pas pressée de fêter mes 14000, mais ce jour-là, j'espère bien que tu seras là !

Cara Angel.Aura, grazie mille ! Mi fa molto piacere incontrarti quì !


----------



## itka

Mon doigt est parti trop vite, et le message s'est affiché avant que je ne dise :

- à Tilt que la "jeune fille" que je suis ne parle pas _"avé l'assent"_  (T'as qu'à demander à Karine ! ) mais avec une parfaite intonation tourangelle ! Merci pour tes féloches et ne tilte pas ! Je compte bien te retrouver pour les 8000... Qui sait où tu en seras ?

- à Punkette, je vois que tu me connais bien ! Géniale _(enfin... peut-être)_ et pas pressée  Merci, chère Punky d'avoir eu une pensée pour moi avant de partir en vacances !

- à Karinou, tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la p'tite itka ? Elle te dit un grand ... 

et à tous, plein de ...
_(et dire que je voulais faire court !)_


----------



## Cleare

Mes félicitations les plus sincères!!
That's a job! Top performance!


----------



## itka

Merci Cleare ! C'est gentil de ta part, toi que je ne peux guère aider, puisque tu poses presque toutes tes questions sur l'anglais !


----------



## Nanon

Comment, à peine avais-je tourné le dos qu'Itka a passé la barre des 7000 ?
Il faut dire qu'entre l'Atacama et Chicoutimi (enfin, non, c'est un mensonge pour Chicoutimi, sinon j'aurais prévenu Nicomon), j'ai eu du mal à suivre...
Plein de bisous.


----------



## itka

Merci Nanon ! 
Atacama ! Il semble que ta valise, cette fois, t'aie entraînée bien loin ... Et oui, moi qui ne voyage qu'en pensée, j'en profite - hop ! - pour sauter les milliers !
Bisous à toi aussi


----------



## Chimel

Si on continue tous à la féliciter et qu'elle répond personnellement à chacun, on peut déjà se préparer à ouvrir le fil pour son 8.000e post...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Chimel, en plus de ses œuvres complètes, tu pourras aussi te procurer sa biographie officielle par mon intermédiaire ! 
 (na, les posts écrits dans ce forum n'augmentent pas son nombre de posts...)


----------



## itka

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Chimel, en plus de ses œuvres complètes, tu pourras aussi te procurer sa biographie officielle par mon intermédiaire !
> (na, les posts écrits dans ce forum n'augmentent pas son nombre de posts...)


Oui... j'ai des... une fan ! Elle écrit ma biographie officielle, avec photos et pose de plaques aux différents lieux marquants de ma vie...

Flûte ! Chimel, je croyais augmenter ainsi ma moyenne ! Mais il paraît que c'est râpé...


----------

